# New Tools



## carhartt (Jun 3, 2013)

I need 2 new tools and was hoping to get some advice from others. I need a good quality screw in type comp tester. I have an old Craftsman that i accused of giving me bad readings so that I replaced the dial gauge and still get the same readings. I put fresh saws together and never get over 115 psi. I see guys post about 165-175 and I just laugh to myself becuase I cant achieve those numbers. Is there any that screw in on a solid leg instead of the hose? Any advice on what and where to order from?
I also need a quality 1/2 air impact gun. Mine is weak and needs replaced. It was not expensive yrs ago (bottom end auto parts store sale). Looking for all around quality and price. I dont need a 300.00 impact gun.


----------



## mad murdock (Jun 3, 2013)

A compression tester is only as good as the gauge that is on it, as long as there are no leaks anywhere else on the unit. I would adapt the tester to an air hose fitting, so I could chuck it up to shop air and leak check it. As far as impact tools go, Ingersol Rand still makes some good quality impacts, I personally really like the cordless electric impact tools that are available now. With the major improvement in rechargeable battery technology, a lot of career mechanics are using that over air, as it is way more convenient to be untethered.


----------



## XSKIER (Jun 6, 2013)

The actron? Unit from autozone is a decent compression tester. The AirCat 1200K is the absolute best 1/2" impact at any price.


----------



## carhartt (Jun 6, 2013)

I have used the air comp on the compression tester and it reads what the compressor says its at. in turn makes me feel there is some correctness to the dial gauge. I just have never reached anything higher on a pull rope than 115 psi. I have new and old saws and do not notice any change in high psi. I even added some thread sealant to the back half of the threads. 
Who makes the Aircat? I left a used 18v dewalt 1/2 walk away from me a lil while ago. I just didnt see me backing off lug nuts with it. I was skeptical about it.


----------



## XSKIER (Jun 6, 2013)

My take on the 1/2" impact is this:
Had a crappy CP that wasn't worth the space in the toolbox. Had a IR 2135ti that was nice but lacking power. I bought the AirCat direct from AirCat sight unseen, and I truly feel that it is the best 1/2" gun available. And yes I have used a $650 Snapon MG725. I have a Milwaukee 2663 1/2" M18 volt that is pretty convenient, but lacks the "hit" of the Snapon model. 

[video=youtube_share;VFpzsoC3xw4]http://youtu.be/VFpzsoC3xw4[/video]


----------



## mad murdock (Jul 5, 2013)

Numbers don't lie. That wrench packs a punch!


----------



## carhartt (Jul 19, 2013)

I picked up a Lisle compression tester. Much different answers on the dial than my other one. Nice to have accuracy. Now I am shopping for an Aircat 1200.


----------



## jus2fat (Jul 19, 2013)

I have / use a Lisle compression tester...Had it..I guess 3 years...works perfect...

Very good quality for the $$ - I think I paid ~ $15 for a NEW one in the shrink-wrap off eBay.

The 'Actron' model at AutoZone also works well...and it's guaranteed for at least 90 days.

J2F


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jul 20, 2013)

one thing to note is the stem cores used in the gauge.
a core from a car/truck tire application will physically screw in to you tool
but will give false (low) readings because of the higher spring tension in the automotive core.

also a leaking core (or any part of tool) will give bad readings.
pump up the gauge (in a saw)and lay the gauge aside for a while, 
then look to see if it's loosing pressure.

With fresh cores (one at gauge tee and one in tip of adapter )
My (old generic brand, possibly a Sears) will hold pressure for several weeks.
If the gauge won't hold pressure for at least overnight, 
I'd question it's accuracy

There is a different type core** required for compression gauges 
and you will need to specify it when attempting to purchase one.
try NAPA for them.

**With just your fingers, You can feel the difference between the spring tension of the two types
if you have them both available to fiddle with.


----------

